# Governments Renewable Heat Incentive



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Contributors of actual aid to DIYers. Are permitted to have links for their company in their sigs.

Since you have not actually helped any DIYers with any DIY aid/instructions. Your advertising is not allowed. Please use the contact us tab at the top to purchase advertising, thank you.


----------

